# Pike size



## hitman (Sep 14, 2005)

What do you guys consider good size for eating?


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Frying or pickling.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I really don't like to Y bone pike under 5lbs. It just seems like there is too much waste on smaller fish.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Best eating size is 2-3 lbs.Y-bones are east to get out.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

An older guy once told me nothing less than 24" unless you like cursing for hours at a time.


----------



## hitman (Sep 14, 2005)

pickling is what i was thinking.


----------

